# An Outsider dies... then what happens



## orion90000 (Jan 18, 2011)

What happens when an Outsider dies on the Prime Material Plane? Their native plane? 

What about the spirits of the dead? Do they remain spirits or do they transform into Demons, Solars, Archons, etc. 

If you can, provide a reference for the rules on this. (D&D 3.5)

Obviously this is speculative D&D interest only as I'm personally grounded in my beliefs.


----------



## Starbuck_II (Jan 18, 2011)

What happens when an Outsider dies on the Prime Material Plane? Their native plane? 

The same thing that happens on everything else. The question is how they gotr to the material plane.
A summoned creature can't die: they just reform on origin plane.
A called creature is dead till raised (outsiders are harder to raise since they lack a dual body and soul, they have just a body that is their soul.).
SRD says: 
Unlike most other living creatures, an outsider does not have a dual nature—its soul and body form one unit. When an outsider is slain, no soul is set loose. Spells that restore souls to their bodies, such as raise dead, reincarnate, and resurrection, don’t work on an outsider. It takes a different magical effect, such as limited wish, wish, miracle, or true resurrection to restore it to life. An outsider with the native subtype can be raised, reincarnated, or resurrected just as other living creatures can be.



In older editions: outsiders were usually always treated as summoned. Killing them meant they were only banished for 100 years from plane they were killed at (unless it is their origin plane, they dfie there).


----------



## orion90000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Starbuck_II said:


> In older editions: outsiders were usually always treated as summoned. Killing them meant they were only banished for 100 years from plane they were killed at (unless it is their origin plane, they dfie there).




Thanks, that part was bothering me. I remember Legend of Drizzt books where the demons would swear revenge in a hundred years. Also in Temple of Elemental Evil (video game) zugetmoy was banished for 100 years. So apparently they keep changing it?

So as for the spirits of the dead? Do they get a chance to join the celestial/infernal ranks?


----------



## TanisFrey (Jan 19, 2011)

orion90000 said:


> Thanks, that part was bothering me. I remember Legend of Drizzt books where the demons would swear revenge in a hundred years. Also in Temple of Elemental Evil (video game) zugetmoy was banished for 100 years. So apparently they keep changing it?
> 
> So as for the spirits of the dead? Do they get a chance to join the celestial/infernal ranks?



1st & 2ed elves had no maximum age, around 1600 most elves felt a pull to travel out of mortal lands and live within elven lands only, even to the point of retreating to an nearly inaccessible elven land, like Evermeet in the Forgetton Relms setting or sailing over the western sea to the lands of the Nordar in Middle-Earth setting.  Come 3.x ed, now elves have a maximum life span of 350 +4d100 years.  So yes they keep changing their minds on some of these little details.


----------



## Corwin of Amber (Jan 19, 2011)

Does this mean that outsiders can be animated with Animate Dead?


----------



## Jhaelen (Jan 19, 2011)

Corwin of Amber said:


> Does this mean that outsiders can be animated with Animate Dead?



Animate dead only targets corpses. It doesn't matter what the corpse was before it turned into a corpse. I.e. if an outsider dies under circumstances that leave a corpse, that corpse can be targeted by the spell.


----------



## orion90000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe it was the Forgotten Realms campaign setting that said that devils can attempt to persuade mortal's souls to become lemures/dretches. Also the MM says that Devils have a caste system and that they can be rewarded with a better station. I interpret this as a mortal that dies can become a lemure and work his way up to pit fiend. If this is possible, can a good soul become a lantern archon (or similar) and work his way up to solar?


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 19, 2011)

orion90000 said:


> Thanks, that part was bothering me. I remember Legend of Drizzt books where the demons would swear revenge in a hundred years.



IIRC Previous editions had destroyed outsiders return to their home plains to reform, dying for real only if killed on their home plane.


----------



## Sammael (Jan 19, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> IIRC Previous editions had destroyed outsiders return to their home plains to reform, dying for real only if killed on their home plane.



This was reinstated in Fiendish Codex II:



> A devil slain in the Nine Hells stays dead. A devil slain outside Baator devolves into a puddle of foamy, stinking ooze over a period of 3 to 9 minutes. This residual soul essence registers as both magical and evil. Any mortal ingesting it must make a successful DC 20 Fortitude save or become
> sickened for 2d4 hours.
> Whether or not its residue is disturbed, a slain devil returns to Baator 99 years later, in its original form, at full hit points. This method of transport leaves behind any physical possessions the devil might have carried, including magic items and treasure, even if they originated in Baator. Depending on the nature of its defeat, the devil might experience no repercussions, or it might face demotion for failure. Lowly devils are the likeliest to suffer demotion.


----------



## orion90000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Quote:
A devil slain in the Nine Hells stays dead. A devil slain outside Baator devolves into a puddle of foamy, stinking ooze over a period of 3 to 9 minutes. This residual soul essence registers as both magical and evil. Any mortal ingesting it must make a successful DC 20 Fortitude save or become
sickened for 2d4 hours.

mmmmmm.... Devil Juice. Here's your sign!


----------



## Sorrowdusk (Jan 21, 2011)

Jhaelen said:


> Animate dead only targets corpses. It doesn't matter what the corpse was before it turned into a corpse. I.e. if an outsider dies under circumstances that leave a corpse, that corpse can be targeted by the spell.




Others have mentioned FCII, if you see FCI you will see there is a random (CHAOS!!) chart for demons, they only have a 5% chance of leaving a corpse.


----------

